# Soluble Fiber for IBS-D?



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

I found this information on a website:


*Soluble fiber* attracts water and turns to gel during digestion. This slows digestion. Soluble fiber is found in oat bran, barley, nuts, seeds, beans, lentils, peas, and some fruits and vegetables. It is also found in psyllium, a common fiber supplement. Some types of soluble fiber may help lower risk of heart disease.
*Insoluble fiber* is found in foods such as wheat bran, vegetables, and whole grains. It adds bulk to the stool and appears to help food pass more quickly through the stomach and intestines.

Has anyone used soluble fiber to any success for IBS-D?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't think it will help for ibs-d.I took psyllium for several days it increased diarrhea. In stead of taking any fiber you should take some banana powder.
Thanks.


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

After reading more about soluble fiber, I'm going to give psyllium a try(based on my Gastro's recommendation). Bought a bottle of psyllium capsules from Target(Target brand...) and took 1 capsule with my lunch meal and 1 capsule with my dinner meal.

The bottle recommends multiple cap's, up to 3 x/day. I'm starting out with 1 cap with each meal.... See how it goes...

"For the record", I'm a 53 y/o male and I've had IBS-D for as long as I can remember(family history on Dad's side, my adult daughter has it w/ Acid Reflux).... I've done ALL the over the counter stuff(Pepto, Immodium, etc. etc.) and even recently tried Xifaxan(2 - 2wk doses over 6 weeks) with little to no success.... Working on getting my insurance to approve Viberzi(had good results from the free trial)...

Maybe this helps, maybe it doesn't.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, give it a try. I also want to give a try to psyllium .I bought psyllium husk capsules and tried only 4 to 5 days then l stopped it.I will give it another try.So Kindly keep us postings.
Thanks.


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

I routinely have IBS-D immediately after eating and now that I'm taking 1 capsule with each meal(only eat lunch/dinner), I notice less of an urgency after eating. Today is my 3rd day. 1st 2 days, BM's were much less and today(this morning), BM was more solid and substantive.


----------



## yivoz (Jun 13, 2017)

Soluble fibre helps some people, and hinders others. The only way to find out is to give it a try.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

bwpstl,
I am also 52 male.I have ibs-d for a long period.
The product I have contains psyllium husk 500mg. The level says two capsules two times daily with warm water.
Have you taken it after meal or in an empty stomach?
Are you taking it with any other medicines or supplements?
Thanks for updates.


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

Akn1965, thanks for your comments. The psyllium husk that I'm taking is a store brand(Target) capsule. The supplement facts say 2 grams of soluble fiber per 6 capsules. The "directions" recommend taking up to 5 capsules each time, up to 3 times per day, with at least 8oz of water when taking the capsules.

I figured with my history of IBS-D, I would start slow(low) and stick with it for as long as I can. Today is day 5 since I started taking 1 capsule with lunch and 1 capsule with dinner. I typically drink regular soda(Coke) with lunch and strictly water at dinner(no soda after lunch). So far, the biggest benefit has been the "reduced" almost eliminated urgency of D immediately after eating. I know I'm no where near the recommended dosage, but just 1 capsule at lunch and 1 at dinner has helped, albeit just a little. At the 1 week mark, I plan to up the dosage to 2 capsules at lunch and 2 capsules at dinner.

Yivoz, that's what I've read, some it seems to provide some relief and in others, not so much. I have to admit that I was unaware of the difference between insoluble and soluble fiber. Maybe someone that reads this it helps and maybe not.... we shall see...


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Psyllium husk is working for you.you should up your dose.slow start of fiber is good.Have you dizziness by taking this? I had slight dizziness when I used it.Psyllium husk is a water soluble fiber. So it helps constipated diarrhea. It is also a stool former. But in your case l think it works due to the following reason.

When You take psyllium husk it needs more water& it swells a lot in the large intestine and it clears all the feces that sticks in intestine and rectum. As a result you don't need to go to latrine frequently. Due to psyllium your stools are well formed. And when diarrhea goes away the anxiety also diminishes. Due to clear of sticking fecal bloating also subsidies. So it suits you well.
You need not worry about that matter. You are very lucky that psyllium works good for you because it's extremely safe supplement.

Psyllium husk is very cheap in my country.Available in everywhere in India .its name is Isbgal/Ispgal. So don't worry .

Take care
Thanks.


----------



## yivoz (Jun 13, 2017)

bwpstl, just a suggestion. Have you tried cutting Coke out of your diet completely? It's very high in sugar, acidity and caffeine, and would upset a vast majority of people with IBS and IBD.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, coke triggers ibs-d.
Thanks.


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

Today is day 8 since I started the psyllium husk(soluble fiber) capsules. I have been enjoying a unique benefit of NO D immediately after eating since I started the soluble fiber. Today, I upped my dose to 2 capsules for lunch and just finished dinner, taking another 2 capsules. So we shall see if the increase dose is of any benefit. After lunch(w/ 2 capsules), I still did not feel the usual D after eating BUT I also did not have the "confidence" to be away from a bathroom that I had been feeling with just 1 capsule. My stool consistency improved with the 1 capsule so I will see if it continues to improve with increasing my fiber.

Yivoz & Akn1965, thank you for your comments & suggestions!! I am aware of the "drawback(s)" of drinking Coke as it relates to IBS-D, but honestly, it's one of my only vices. I don't drink coffee, alcohol or smoke. I don't like or eat spicy foods. And I have most recently, eliminated all milk(initially I went to fat free, then lactose and fat free and now, no milk at all).

I am not currently on any anti D meds(finished my 2nd dose of Xifaxan about a month ago). So this is just a trial & error of soluble fiber to see if it provides "any" benefit for my IBS-D.

So far, just getting a "small" benefit of no D immediately after eating is fairly promising but I still lack the confidence to be away from a bathroom(which that feeling alone can trigger a bout of D). I decided to increase the fiber to 2 capsules per meal to see if it helps with my confidence to be away from a bathroom. I have NO idea exactly how much fiber I'm getting per capsule but I figured I would start at the lowest dose and increase slowly(at least a week before increasing).


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

bwpstl
After how many days of using it you marked that your stool consistent improved?
Thanks.


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

On my 2nd day of 1 capsule with each meal(lunch & dinner only), I noticed the consistency of my stool improving. Since then, it has improved to the point of no loose stool. My Supplement Facts information says there's 2 grams of soluble fiber for each 6 capsules...

So, I realize that's not much fiber per capsule(.33 grams/capsule) while men in their 50's should get 30-35 grams of fiber/day.

I'm in day 3 of upping my dose to 2 capsules per meal and while I still do not have the immediate diarrhea after eating(even trigger foods), my stomach simply does not feel "as confident" as it did on 1 capsule per meal.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

It is important to adjust the dosage of soluble fibre in case of ibs-d..
Thanks.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I started taking psyllium husk capsules yesterday.
Thanks.


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

What strength are you starting with? How are you taking it? By capsules? How long will you go before increasing your dose?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I begun with two capsules of psyllium husk.each capsule contains 500 mg.I have not increased my dose yet.


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

Akn1965, I'm still taking the 2 capsules per meal and I have found some nice benefits, like: 1. No immediate D after eating, 2. Stool consistency improved, 3. Hardly any D at all...

However, I'm just over 2 weeks into taking the soluble fiber and I still lack the "confidence" to not know where every bathroom is when I'm away from home. Something I did have while I took Viberzi. And of course, Viberzi helped eliminate the immediate D after eating and my stool consistency was unbelievable.

Any thoughts on continuing the fiber versus starting the Viberzi? I'd really like to avoid Viberzi if possible...


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

bwpstl,
I am very glad that psyllium husk capsule works for you .it's better to take loperamide with fibre in stead of viberzi.

I'm taking psyllium husk capsules with loperamide.
It shows good result.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Bwpstl, what is your diet like?


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

Mellosphere, my diet has been the same just about my entire life. 50/50 on eating "out" versus home cooked meals. Eating out is usually fast food(McD's, BK, Wendy's, Olive Garden, Steakhouse, etc.).

Home cooked meals are spaghetti, boiled chicken & noodles, Manwich, pork roast w/potatoes & carrots, homemade beef stew in crockpot, pork chops w/rice, baked chicken & rice, etc.

I don't drink or smoke and I run about 4 miles 3 days/wk. I am retired military(USMC) so my diet has been as you'd expect from people that move every 3 years and eat a wide variety of different foods. My IBS-D has bothered me since I was a young child( I can remember needing to run to the bathroom with D as early as 11 or 12 yo). All of that being said, my biggest vice is sweets. Yup, sweets. Chocolate chip cookies being my weak point. Used to slam cookies and whole milk in my "younger" years, then switched to 2%(like that makes a difference) and now, if I have milk at all, it's fat free. I have gone through Gastro's that told me milk was the reason for my IBS-D and so I went on a fat free & lactose free milk, eventually switching to NO milk at all, with NO relief of my IBS-D symptoms.

Probably more info than you wanted but that's my story....


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow that's great! It's nice you can manage while still eating a varied diet. I hope this works for you. I am trying it too but my diet is pretty limited so i just wanted to compare.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I take psyllium cap. Loperamide,and probiotics.it gives me good result.
But now I feel lightheadedness.


----------



## Nanmcb (Aug 4, 2017)

Try Heather's Acacia Senegal soluble fiber. 
Web site is Help For IBS.com


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nanmcb,
have you tried acacia for ibs-d?
Is it working well?
Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

Heather's Acacia Senegal soluble fiber may work but what I have found with the soluble fiber "capsules" is they are far easier to take AND to carry with you for eating out. I take the capsules(2) with my lunch and dinner meal.

Any chance anyone has used BOTH the soluble fiber that you have to measure(i.e. using a teaspoon) versus capsules?


----------



## bwpstl (Jun 6, 2017)

mellosphere said:


> Wow that's great! It's nice you can manage while still eating a varied diet. I hope this works for you. I am trying it too but my diet is pretty limited so i just wanted to compare.


Mellosphere, are you still trying the soluble fiber? I am still taking the soluble fiber capsules(but increased to 3 capsules per meal) with decent results, not great but decent. I was just curious.


----------

